
Piracy, Privateering and the creation of a new Navy [pdf] (2013) - walterbell
https://ia601407.us.archive.org/11/items/pdfy-H1dgDea3fZ-jINpR/Piracy%2C%20Privateering%20and%20the%20creation%20of%20a%20new%20Navy.pdf
======
gcb0
provocative and obvious at the same time.

anyone have the talk, if it wasn't just a reading of the slides?

